# is there any reason to refuse triple dye on umbilical cord stump?



## icxcnika (Dec 4, 2002)

Where I'm planning to give birth, it's listed as an option to refuse triple dye on babe's umbilical cord stump. Is there any reason to refuse? Of all the research I've done in the past, that one has never really been so much as a topic of conversation!


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

Yes--the reason to refuse is that you don't need it! Air drying is the way to go; it usually means the stump dries and falls off sooner, especially if you delay cord clamping/cutting until the cord is white. Not necessary, IMO.


----------



## kltroy (Sep 30, 2006)

Risk is infection of the umbilical stump. Some places use triple dye, We were always told just to wipe w/ alcohol to keep it clean. There are some clinical trials on this, e.g. http://pediatrics.aappublications.org/content/111/1/15.abstract that conclude that wiping with alcohol or triple dye reduces discharge and infection rate.


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

Actually recent research shows what many parents (esp HBing parents) already knew: that alcohol, let alone the iodine swab, isn't necessary and actually delays detachment of the stump. Just keep it dry, watch for infection (foul odor, redness, fever), and don't mess with it!

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16466360

ETA: I should qualify my response by pointing out that you (and one's babies) are much more likely to become infected with things like staph and strep (the infections one need to worry about) IN THE HOSPITAL than anywhere else. So if you're concerned about hospital borne infections, and if lots of hospital workers are likely to be touching your baby and his/her umbilical cord, then the risk factors for infection might be higher and you might have a different view of things. Personally, this is one big reason I birth at home


----------



## kltroy (Sep 30, 2006)

Agreed - the advantage seems to be small, and the evidence is shaky. If you don't want to, it's fine to avoid putting anything on. Actually come to think of it, I think we may have just kept the area clean and dry with my daughter. Her cord did come off early (like 8 days maybe?) and we were a little worried that it was *too* early. I think her cloth diapers were hitting it wrong, so we switched to disposables for a week or so while it healed up a bit, and put a bandaid over it, because it was so red and open looking.


----------



## Spirit Dancer (Dec 11, 2006)

With my three briths I delyed cutting the cord and put nothing on it. All their cords fell off on day 3 or 4.


----------

